# Unitymedia geht den Bach runter :(



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2017)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen ob diejenigen die bei Unitymedia sind auch ständig Störungen haben. Seit 6 !! Wochen hab ich ständig Ausfälle. Mal geht es für ein paar Tage, und dann wieder nicht für mehrere Stunden oder sogar Tage. So wie es aussieht bin ich nicht der einzige mit diesen massiven Problemen, siehe Unitymedia Storung? Aktuelle Storungen und Probleme |


      Alle Storungen
Letzten Donnerstag hatte ich schon einen Techniker hier, der bestätigt hat das die Leitung sehr instabil ist. Beheben konnte er das Problem aber nicht, da es angeblich einen Kurzschluss in der Wohnung unter mir gibt. Das Problem ist aber das dort jemand wohnt der nie da ist (Zweitwohnung). Ich glaube eh nicht das dies das Problem ist, sonst würde es ja nicht tagelang laufen und dann wieder nicht. Fernsehen geht ja auch ohne Probleme (läuft alles über den Horizon Rekorder). Ich bin jetzt schon etliche Jahre bei Unitymedia und hatte nie irgendwelche Störungen. Das ganze ist doch sehr merkwürdig so mal sich die Meldungen über Störungen häufen. Gestern sagten mir meine Eltern das bei Ihnen auch kurzzeitig das Internet ausgefallen ist. Unitymedia scheint also massive Probleme zu haben, aber sagen tuen die einem nix. Wirklich helfen oder das Problem lösen, machen die auch nicht. 
Was ist da los ? Hat sonst noch jemand in letzter Zeit solche Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich muss abschließend noch sagen, das die mir nach Drohung mit Kündigung 50€ gutgeschrieben haben. Das ist aber ein schwacher Trost, da keine Lösung des Problems in Sicht ist.


----------



## hazelol (18. Januar 2017)

Unitymedia ist und war schon immer ein Verbrecher Laden mmn. Das sind die letzten Abzocker, ich bin bei der Telekom ist zwar jetzt nicht gerade günstig dafür habe ich kaum Probleme mit Störungen und falls es doch mal zu einer Störung kommt ist dieses Problem innerhalb eines Tages behoben.


----------



## Ion (18. Januar 2017)

Ich hab auch so meine Probleme, auch seit einigen Wochen.
Laut Unity soll das im Zusammenhang mit einem bestimmten Windows 10 Update liegen. 

Ich bleib auf jeden Fall am Ball.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2017)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so meine Probleme, auch seit einigen Wochen.
> Laut Unity soll das im Zusammenhang mit einem bestimmten Windows 10 Update liegen.
> 
> Ich bleib auf jeden Fall am Ball.



Deren Vorschläge zu Lösungen sind genauso ein Witz. Das es an einem Win10 Update liegen soll, höre ich zum ersten Mal. Zu mir sagen die meistens, Horizon mal von Strom nehmen. Toller Witz, das probiert ja wohl jeder als erstes  Mehr kommt da aber nicht von denen. Wechseln zur Telekom würde ich nur ungern, das wäre ein riesiger Rückschritt, da ich die 400er Leitung habe.


----------



## Ion (18. Januar 2017)

Ja das war ganz witzig. Da stand in der Antwort, ich sollte mich an meinen Fachhändler wenden.
Ich? Der seinen PC komplett selbst gebaut hat und ein OEM-Win 10 nutzt?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2017)

Das ist doch alles nur hinhalte Taktik. Ich sag ja, Lösungen haben die nicht anzubieten. Gerüchte zufolge sind die Probleme nach der KabelBW Übernahme aufgetreten. Ob das stimmt weiß natürlich keiner, da Unitymedia ja schweigt wie ein Grab,


----------



## Malkolm (18. Januar 2017)

nWo-Wolfpac;8647571
Ich muss abschließend noch sagen schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nur gedroht? Die Zeiten faktischer Monopolstellungen sind doch nun wirklich lange vorbei.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Januar 2017)

Weil die Alternative zum Kabelinternet meist nur die schnarchlahme DSL-Technik wäre. 

Ist das Gleiche wie mit meinen Problemen bei TeleColumbus vor zwei Jahren (die lagen aber wie sich herausgestellt hat nicht an TC...), hätte es zu dem Zeitpunkt zumindest VDSL100 per DSL gegeben, wären ich bei denen heute nicht mehr Kunde - nur bietet die DSL-Technik bis heute nur 50 MBit/s (der DSLAM ist 100m entfernt unter der Straße verbuddelt...), die darüber hinaus sogar noch deutlich mehr kosten wie die 100 MBit/s. 

Eine Frage an den TE: Nutzt du auch das Kabelfernsehen? Ich hatte auch einige Monate lang schwere Verbindungsprobleme, die lagen aber nicht an meinem Anbieter, sondern an einem veralteten Kabel zwischen der Dose und dem Fernseher. Der Anbieter hatte die Frequenzen im Kabelnetz geändert und auf die Nutzung von 16 statt 4 Kanäle umgestellt. Seitdem werden wohl auch Frequenzen genutzt, die bei schlecht geschirmten Kabeln durch LTE gestört werden können (erschwerend kommt bei mir hinzu, dass in ca. 50-100m Entfernung ne Mobilfunkantenne aufm Dach steht...).


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2017)

Wie gesagt keiner kann mir eine 400er Leitung bieten, und vorher gab es ja nie solche Probleme. Wechseln würde ich daher nur ungerne. Mir würde es ja schon reichen wenn die sagen was los ist, und wie lange die Lösung des Problems dauert. Aber einen unwissend zu lassen ist ein no-go.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Januar 2017)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen ob diejenigen die bei Unitymedia sind auch ständig Störungen haben.



Mein Vater ist dort Kunde (Kabel + Voice Over IP), den kann man aktuell quasi nie anrufen, weil die Leitung nicht geht. Ich wäre da schon längst ausgestiegen, unfassbar.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Eine Frage an den TE: Nutzt du auch das Kabelfernsehen? Ich hatte auch einige Monate lang schwere Verbindungsprobleme, die lagen aber nicht an meinem Anbieter, sondern an einem veralteten Kabel zwischen der Dose und dem Fernseher. Der Anbieter hatte die Frequenzen im Kabelnetz geändert und auf die Nutzung von 16 statt 4 Kanäle umgestellt. Seitdem werden wohl auch Frequenzen genutzt, die bei schlecht geschirmten Kabeln durch LTE gestört werden können (erschwerend kommt bei mir hinzu, dass in ca. 50-100m Entfernung ne Mobilfunkantenne aufm Dach steht...).



Ja über die Horizon Box läuft alles, also HD-TV, Telefon und Internet. Das Kabel ist immer noch das gleiche was seit 4 Jahren da dran hängt. Wenn das mit dem Kabel zutreffen sollte, wieso sagt Unitymedia nix oder der Techniker. Hmm ich habe auch ungefähr 100m eine Mobilfunkantenne auf dem Dach. Das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit aber mir wäre es lieber wenn mir das offiziell bestätigt würde.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Mein Vater ist dort Kunde (Kabel + Voice Over IP), den kann man aktuell quasi nie anrufen, weil die Leitung nicht geht. Ich wäre da schon längst ausgestiegen, unfassbar.



Geht mir nicht anders, wenn mein Internet ausfällt ist das Telefon auch immer tot. Was mich wundert ist das man nirgendswo was über die Probleme liest. Wäre das nicht mal eine News bei euch wert ?  Es scheint ja so einige zu geben die momentan Probleme haben.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Januar 2017)

Steckst du den Fernseher an die HorizonBox oder an die Dose? Oder steckt du sowohl das Fernseh- als auch Internetkabel an die HorizonBox?

Probiere es doch einfach mal aus, das Kabel hat mich nicht mal einen 10er gekostet.
10m InLine Antennenkabel schwarz günstig bei csv-direct.de

Wichtig: Es sollte doppelt geschirmt sein. IEC weiblich - IEC männlich. 
Eben weil es das gleiche Kabel wie seit Jahren ist würde es mich nicht wundern. Gut, bei uns war das Kabel nicht vier Jahre alt, sondern 15...  Aber seis drum. 

Du kannst ja einfach mal das Fernsehkabel aus der Dose ziehen und mal gucken, wie sich der Anschluss dann verhält. Beim 3. Technikerbesuch war der Techniker mal auf die Idee gekommen - und sobald der Fernseher rausgezogen wurde, lief der Anschluss sofort fehlerfrei.

Gerade seit die Anbieter solch hohe Geschwindigkeiten ermöglichen sind gute Kabel Pflicht geworden. 
Wieso Unitymedia nix sagt? Vermutlich, weil die diese Fehlerursache nicht auf dem Schirm haben. Bei uns waren auch erst drei Technikerbesuche nötig, bis der Techniker zufällig auf die Idee gekommen ist.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Steckst du den Fernseher an die HorizonBox oder an die Dose? Oder steckt du sowohl das Fernseh- als auch Internetkabel an die HorizonBox?
> 
> Probiere es doch einfach mal aus, das Kabel hat mich nicht mal einen 10er gekostet.
> 10m InLine Antennenkabel schwarz günstig bei csv-direct.de
> ...



Ne das ist kein normales Antennenkabel, das ist ein Datenkabel was von der Wanddose in die HorizonBox reingeht. An der Box hängt dann alles weitere, HDMI -> Fernsehen, TAE für Telefon und LAN Kabel zum Router. Antennenkabel brauche ich nicht da ja alles digital über die Box läuft.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71BA8aN0fmL._SY355_.jpg
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/LBSUzFdLIak/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Januar 2017)

Ach, der Fernseher hängt bei UM per HDMI direkt an dem Router bzw. der Horizon-Box? 
Dann wird das bei euch vermutlich IP-TV sein? Denn normalerweise steckt man den Fernseher bzw. den Reciever dann an die TV-Buchse an. 

Ich würde das Kabel jedenfalls nicht ganz ausschließen. Ich suche mal eben ein Passendes, offenbar nutzt da UM eine ungewöhnlichere Lösung...
EDIT: Hast du eine HorizonBox aus dem Jahre 2013 oder früher? Falls ja, dürfte dieses Kabel passen...
5 m HD-Receiver-Anschlusskabel IECF auf F-Quick, mit Cabelcon Stecker


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2017)

Ja es ist ein F-Buchse, angeschlossen ist alles 100% es lief ja jahrelang ohne Probleme. An dem Kabel wird es definitiv nicht liegen, weil wenn es läuft dann geht ja alles. Nichtsdestotrotz ist es natürlich einen Versuch wert, immer noch besser als nix zu machen. Danke dir auf jedenfall für den Denkanstoß   Allerdings brauche ich dann direkt ein 10m Kabel da die Box nicht in der Nähe der Dose steht


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Januar 2017)

Du müsstest halt mal gucken, welche Buchsen Dose und die HorizonBox genau haben. Es gibt offensichtlich keinen wirklich einheitlichen Standard bei den Kabelanschlüssen und ich blicke nicht mehr so ganz durch. 
Wichtig: Halt mindestens ein doppelt geschirmtes Kabel nehmen und die Dämpfung so gering wie es geht wählen.

EDIT: Wenn deine HorizonBox aus dem Jahre 2012 oder älter ist, dürfte das Kabel von oben passen. 2013 hat UM wohl eine neue Version der HorizonBox mit einem anderen Stecker eingeführt, da bräuchte es dann so ein Kabel:
5 m Anschlusskabel IECM auf F-Quick, u. a. passend für Horizon-B


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Du müsstest halt mal gucken, welche Buchsen Dose und die HorizonBox genau haben. Es gibt offensichtlich keinen wirklich einheitlichen Standard bei den Kabelanschlüssen und ich blicke nicht mehr so ganz durch.



Die sind in jedem Bundesland anscheinend anders, typisch Deutschland  Da rauszufinden wird nix allzu schwierig sein, aber normalerweise müsste Unitymedia das Kabel bezahlen und nicht ich. Wozu war der Techniker da wenn der noch nicht mal auf sowas kommt


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Januar 2017)

Wiegesagt, ein Versuch ist es wert, garantieren kann ich aber für nix. Wenn es wie der Techniker meint an der Leitung liegt, bringt das Kabel vermutlich eher weniger was. 
Bei uns wurde halt auch mal schwarz gemalt, dass es eventuell an der Leitung im Gebäude liegen könnte. 

Bei mir hatte sich das Problem halt in einem starkem Paketverlust und einer stark verringerten Internetgeschwindigkeit geäußert (bei zeitweise weniger wie 2 MBit/s und einem Ping von über 3000ms kann von einem Totalausfall gesprochen werden  ) - das Fernsehen lief zwar auch weitesgehend problemlos, nur halt mit gelegentlichen Bildfehlern.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2017)

Ein anderes Kabel zu testen kann bestimmt nicht schaden. Aber wie gesagt wenn es läuft dann fluppt alles, guter Ping (20-30ms), voller Speed (meistens sogar 430 Mbit/s), Telefon ohne Störung und Fernsehen auch alles top. Aber dann von einer Sekunde auf die andere Sekunde Bäm alles weg. Internet weg, Telefon tot und manche HD Sender verkommen zur Ruckelorgie. Und genauso schnell kann es auch wieder sein das alles funktioniert. Fühlt sich fast so an als würde einer die Signalstärke oder so abdrehen.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Januar 2017)

Telefon kann ich nicht beurteilen, haben wir (einglück) nicht. 
Tritt das Problem unregelmäßig auf? Bei uns war das zeitlich relativ gut einzuschränken. Nachts (ca. 1:00 - 7:00) lief unser Anschluss auch mit Vollgas und die Pingmessungen haben auch keine Auffälligkeiten gezeigt (auch wenn die Realität anders aussah...), das Fernsehen lief aber generell (halt bis auf seltene Bildfehler auf HD-Sendern) problemlos.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. Januar 2017)

Die Abstände sind sehr willkürlich, von Freitag bis Montag keine Probleme. Gestern morgen ging es und wo ich von der Arbeit kam war alles tot. Heute morgen ging wieder alles aber um 10 Uhr war wieder alles weg. Ich kann das gut von der Arbeit austesten, indem ich einfach versuche bei mir anzurufen.


----------



## Ion (18. Januar 2017)

Bei mir funktioniert das Telefon tadellos, allerdings bricht ab und zu mal die Internetverbindung ab. Und zwar vor allem dann, wenn ein Download versucht die volle Bandbreite zu nutzen.
Beispiel: Overwatch lädt den neuesten Patch herunter. Dann steht im Launcher was von "Mit ihrer Internet-Verbindung gibt es Probleme" etc. Der Downstream bricht dann auf ~600kb/s ein und geht dann wieder hoch auf 6MB/s - dann beginnt der Spaß von vorn. Sobald ich aber den Download begrenze, z. B. auf 3MB/s, bleibt alles stabil.


----------



## Captain_Pizza (18. Januar 2017)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Deren Vorschläge zu Lösungen sind genauso ein Witz. Das es an einem Win10 Update liegen soll, höre ich zum ersten Mal. Zu mir sagen die meistens, Horizon mal von Strom nehmen. Toller Witz, das probiert ja wohl jeder als erstes  Mehr kommt da aber nicht von denen. Wechseln zur Telekom würde ich nur ungern, das wäre ein riesiger Rückschritt, da ich die 400er Leitung habe.



Dir ist aber schon klar - dass Kabel-Internet ein shared Medium ist? D. h. - man teilt sich die Bandbreite in der Regel mit einem Haus/Strasse und ähnliches. In einem Hochhaus/Wohnblock hat man da manchmal mächtig Pech. Die angegebene Bandbreite bei DSL gehört dir in der Regel immer komplett alleine. Bis zum ersten Verteiler (DSLAM) macht die Telekom in der Regel Glasfaser-Zuleitungen. Das letzte Stück (Kupferleitung) sind dann die 100Mbit DSL, die einem sicher sind. Jede Technik hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Du hast eine MÖGLICHE hohe Bandbreite, diese ist aber je nach Datenaufkommen am letzten Verteiler durchaus limitiert.


----------



## robbe (19. Januar 2017)

Ich kann diesen Shared Blödsinn nicht mehr hören. Ja, es gibt überlastete Gebiete, diese sind im Großen und Ganzen gesehen aber verschwindend gering, im absolutem Großteil der Segmente gibt es keine Überlastung. Wenn ich zu Störungen mit Speedproblemen raus fahre, liegt der Fehler in 98% der Fälle beim Kunden.

Und bei im Schnitt 500-1000 aktiven Internetkunden pro Segment ist es sowas von egal ob man im Hochhaus oder Einfamilienhaus wohnt.

@TE: Das hört sich ganz nach einem sporadischen Kurzschluss im Signal an. Dabei sind am meisten der Upstreambereich (Modem kommt nicht mehr online) und der vordere TV Frequenzbereich(die meisten üblichen HD Sender) betroffen.
Wenn der TK der Meinung ist, die Ursache kommt aus der darunterliegenden Wohnung, wird euer Haus wohl Baum verkabelt sein und er vermutet einen defekt in der Durchgangsdose die vor eurer Anschlussdose kommt. 
Wenn man hier auf jemand sauer sollte, dann auf den Hauseigentümer, da dieser zu geizig ist, in eine Zeitgemäße Hausverkabelung zu investieren.


----------



## Captain_Pizza (19. Januar 2017)

Lieber Robbe... Fakt ist, die Bandbreite bei Kabel-Internet wird geteilt. Manche bekommen eine vorteilhafte Topologie auf den letzten Metern, manche gehen aber auch weniger vorteilhaft dabei aus. Da kannst Du ruhig ehrlich sein - auch wenn Du deine Brötchen damit verdienst. DSL als auch Kabel-Internet haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte kürzlich auch Probleme mit UM, primär allerdings mit dem Telefon (nutze die Fritzbox, da nur 2Play 200). Von heute auf morgen fingen die Probleme an, dürfte so ungefähr der Zeitraum gewesen sein, als UM u.a. die Frequenzen bei uns umgestellt, und die Anzahl der Kanäle geändert hat. Zum ersten mal konnte mir auch die Hotline nicht helfen. Die wollten zwar einen Techniker schicken, aber das wollen sie bei mir irgendwie immer, wenn sie das Problem nicht instant am Computer finden. Ich hab dankend abgelehnt, nicht zuletzt weil Verstärker/Verteiler/Splitter und Router ein wenig verbaut/eingebaut sind.

Nach 2 Tagen hab ich dann das gemacht, was ich immer mache wenn die Probleme mit Internetz und/oder Telefon nicht verschwinden wollen, und was bisher auch immer geholfen hat. Einstellungen der Fritzbox in einer Datei speichern, den Router auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen, und die Einstellungen wieder aufspielen. Anschließend lief das Telefon besser, hatte aber immer noch Aussetzer. Ich hab dann noch 2-3x die FB neugestartet, und seit dem letzten Neustart läuft es ohne Probleme.

Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, dass die FritzBox nach dem Rücksetzen, und nach jedem Neustart, immer leicht andere Frequenzen genutzt hat, und auch die Anzahl der Kanäle war nicht immer gleich. Ich vermute daher, das es durch die Arbeiten am Kabelnetz (bei uns im Lahn-Dill-Kreis, Hessen, waren sie auch am budeln) und den damit verbundenen Änderungen an der Konfiguration im Rechenzentrum, es bei einigen Endgeräten zu Problemen mit den neuen Einstellungen kommt bzw. gekommen ist.

Ich hatte jedenfalls in den letzten Jahren 3-4 Probleme mit dem Telefon (und tlw. auch mit dem Internetz), die afaik jedesmal verschwanden, wenn ich das "Werkseinstellungs-Prozedere" durchlaufen hatte. (wie gesagt, immer nur FritzBox, nix Horizon-Router, da ich nur 2Play habe)


----------



## JaniZz (19. Januar 2017)

Also ich bin schon seit Monaten störungsfrei  (drei mal auf Holz klopf)

Aber hatte auch schon Zeiten wo es mal für 1-2 Tage rumzickte.


----------



## robbe (19. Januar 2017)

Captain_Pizza schrieb:


> Lieber Robbe... Fakt ist, die Bandbreite bei Kabel-Internet wird geteilt. Manche bekommen eine vorteilhafte Topologie auf den letzten Metern, manche gehen aber auch weniger vorteilhaft dabei aus. Da kannst Du ruhig ehrlich sein - auch wenn Du deine Brötchen damit verdienst. DSL als auch Kabel-Internet haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.


Wenn du mit der Vorteilhaften Topologie auf den letzten Metern die Hausverkabelung meinst, ist das aber nicht die Schuld des Providers, sollte diese nicht in Ordnung sein. Dieser hat dafür zu sorgen dass das Signal bis zum Hausanschluss vernünftig anliegt. Die Hausverkabelung ist immernoch Eigentümertümersache, auch wenn sich der Provider idR dazu bereit erklärt, bei Störungen die Verkabelung bis zum eigenen Kunden in Stand zu setzen. Davon ausgehend, das alle Kunden eine Vernünftige Signalstärke und Qualität bis zum Modem bekommen, haben alle die gleiche Chance auf ihre Geschwindigkeit zu kommen. Wenn eine Überlastung vorliegt dann leiden alle drunter, ist nicht so das die, die am nächsten am Verteiler wohnen da Vorteile haben. Aber wie schon gesagt, überlastete Segmente kommen auf die Gesamtanzahl der Kunden gesehen nur in den seltensten Fällen vor. Aber genau von diesen Fällen liest man halt am meisten im Netz.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Januar 2017)

Okay nur um mal Klarheit zu schaffen. Ich wohne in einen 6 Familienhaus was ungefähr 20 Jahre alt ist. Stehen tut das in einen ebenso alten Neubaugebiet. Ich bin wohl der einzige der eine solche Leitung hat da überwiegend alte Leute im Haus wohnen. In den letzten Jahren hatte ich NIE derartige Probleme. Alles fing ungefähr ende November an. Mit einem Einbruch der Download oder Upload Geschwindigkeit könnte ich ja leben, aber bei mir handelt es sich um sporadische Totalausfälle. Internet und Telefon ist das komplett tot, nix geht mehr nada. Neustart und zurücksetzen der horizon Box auf werkseinstellungen bringt auch nix. 50 Meter entfernt wohnen meine Eltern die keine Probleme mit der Leitung haben. 100 Meter entfernt hat ein Freund auch keine Probleme. Wenn die Leitung mal läuft, geht die zu 100% also die komplette Geschwindigkeit (400 mbit) steht zur Verfügung. Sekunden später kann alles wieder ausfallen, also wieder alles tot. Mit sharing kann das also nix zu tun haben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## robbe (19. Januar 2017)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Okay nur um mal Klarheit zu schaffen. Ich wohne in einen 6 Familienhaus was ungefähr 20 Jahre alt ist. Stehen tut das in einen ebenso alten Neubaugebiet. Ich bin wohl der einzige der eine solche Leitung hat da überwiegend alte Leute im Haus wohnen. In den letzten Jahren hatte ich NIE derartige Probleme. Alles fing ungefähr ende November an. Mit einem Einbruch der Download oder Upload Geschwindigkeit könnte ich ja leben, aber bei mir handelt es sich um sporadische Totalausfälle. Internet und Telefon ist das komplett tot, nix geht mehr nada. Neustart und zurücksetzen der horizon Box auf werkseinstellungen bringt auch nix. 50 Meter entfernt wohnen meine Eltern die keine Probleme mit der Leitung haben. 100 Meter entfernt hat ein Freund auch keine Probleme. Wenn die Leitung mal läuft, geht die zu 100% also die komplette Geschwindigkeit (400 mbit) steht zur Verfügung. Sekunden später kann alles wieder ausfallen, also wieder alles tot. Mit sharing kann das also nix zu tun haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Wie schon oben geschrieben, in Verbindung mit den gestörten HD Sendern klingt das nach einem sporadischen Kurzschluss im Signal. Wenn das Signal zu dir von der darunterliegend Wonung kommt, ist es durchaus möglich, das der Fehler von der dortigen Durchgangsdose kommt. 

Im Optimalfall geht von der Verteilung im Keller ein seperates Kabel in jede Wohnung. Das ist am wenigsten Störanfällig. In den meisten Häusern ab 1995 ist das so auch anzutreffen, gibt aber auch jede Menge Ausnahmen, insbesondere wenn die Eigentümer an Kabel und Leerrohren sparen wollten.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Januar 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Wie schon oben geschrieben, in Verbindung mit den gestörten HD Sendern klingt das nach einem sporadischen Kurzschluss im Signal. Wenn das Signal zu dir von der darunterliegend Wonung kommt, ist es durchaus möglich, das der Fehler von der dortigen Durchgangsdose kommt.
> 
> Im Optimalfall geht von der Verteilung im Keller ein seperates Kabel in jede Wohnung. Das ist am wenigsten Störanfällig. In den meisten Häusern ab 1995 ist das so auch anzutreffen, gibt aber auch jede Menge Ausnahmen, insbesondere wenn die Eigentümer an Kabel und Leerrohren sparen wollten.


Ja das mit dem Kurzschluss hatte der Techniker ja auch schon vermutet. Ich habe die Verantwortung ja schon auf dem Vermieter übertragen, das mit der Bewohnerin unter mir zu regeln. Da ich keine Zeit habe der ständig hinterher zu telefonieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Januar 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> Unitymedia ist und war schon immer ein Verbrecher Laden mmn. Das sind die letzten Abzocker, ich bin bei der Telekom ist zwar jetzt nicht gerade günstig dafür habe ich kaum Probleme mit Störungen und falls es doch mal zu einer Störung kommt ist dieses Problem innerhalb eines Tages behoben.



So harsch dein Ton sein mag, aber ja.

Ich wohne mit meiner Familien in einem Haus mit Kabelanschluss im Ruhrgebiet. Der Kabelanschluss wurde vor Jahren proaktiv durch uns gekündigt, da TV notfalls über Satellit empfangen wird. Wir haben bis vor knapp zwei Jahren in Regelmäßigkeit von 2x je Quartal einen Brief von Unity Media bekommen. Der ungefähre Wortlaut darin war immer: "Sie besitzen an Ihrem Wohnort einen gültigen Breitbandkabelanschluss. Die unrechtmäßige Nutzung durch Manipulation etc. dieses Anschluss kann strafrechtliche Folgen nach sich ziehen. Um dies einfach zu verhindern, unterschreiben Sie beiliegendes Formular auf der nächsten Seite."

1. Was soll diese unterschwellige Panikmache/Androhung?
2. Auf der nächsten Seite war ein unscheinbares DIN A4 Blatt mit Durchschlag. Ratet mal, worum es sich dabei handelte. Richtig, ein Vertrag zum Abschluss bei UM. Nein Danke!

Diese Briefe folgten leider einige Zeit noch weiter, stets mit "Deutsche Post - Infopost"-Aufdruck. Nach nicht all zu langer Geduldsspanne meinerseits habe ich mit dicken roten Stift "Annahme verweigert" vorne drauf geschrieben und den Brief ungeöffnet wieder in den Briefkasten geschmissen. Das hat einige Zeit Früchte getragen, nur ganz zum Schluss kam ein solcher Brief halb geöffnet (!) wieder bei mir am. Ja, die rote Schrift war auch noch drauf...

Nebenbei: Wohne im Ballungsgebiet mit vielen Einwohnern/Fläche = extrem überlastete Knotenpunkte im Kabelnetz, also nichts für mich. Günstiger Preis, 120 MBit-Leitung; Wenn davon vielleicht nur 60 MBit ankommen, hey, was soll's? Kostet doch nicht so viel. 

V-DSL 25 von der Telekom habe ich zwar aktuell nur, natürlich etwas teurer als bei UM.  Seit 2009 vielleicht zwei Störungen gehabt, die innerhalb von 12 Stunden behoben wurden. Hotline bei der Telekom ist auch durchschnittlich bis gut. Meine Pings sind beim Zocken gegenüber meinen Kumpels, die bei Unity Media sind, zu 90% deutlich besser. Da habe ich bei UM allein über meine Bekannten schlechtere Erfahrungen gesammelt. Meine Mutter hat dem Konzern einige Zeit Geld in den Schlund geworfen.

In diesem Sinne: Augen auf beim Autokauf!


----------



## INU.ID (19. Januar 2017)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Neustart und zurücksetzen der horizon Box auf werkseinstellungen bringt auch nix. 50 Meter entfernt wohnen meine Eltern die keine Probleme mit der Leitung haben. 100 Meter entfernt hat ein Freund auch keine Probleme.


Und die haben auch eine Horizon-Box als Router?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Januar 2017)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und die haben auch eine Horizon-Box als Router?



Ja wir haben alle die Horizon Rekorder Box, einziger Unterschied ist die gebuchte Leitung. Ich (400) Eltern & Freund (200)


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Januar 2017)

Heute läuft es mal wieder, und wie gesagt gibt es keine Drosselung oder Einbrüche bei der Geschwindigkeit. Die hatte ich eigentlich auch noch nie, es kann also entweder nur ein Kurzschluss sein, oder Unitymedia hat wirklich Probleme.

http://www.speedtest.net/result/5981355874.png


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Januar 2017)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Wohne im Ballungsgebiet mit vielen Einwohnern/Fläche = extrem überlastete Knotenpunkte im Kabelnetz, also nichts für mich. Günstiger Preis, 120 MBit-Leitung; Wenn davon vielleicht nur 60 MBit ankommen, hey, was soll's? Kostet doch nicht so viel.
> 
> V-DSL 25 von der Telekom habe ich zwar aktuell nur, natürlich etwas teurer als bei UM.  Seit 2009 vielleicht zwei Störungen gehabt, die innerhalb von 12 Stunden behoben wurden. Hotline bei der Telekom ist auch durchschnittlich bis gut. Meine Pings sind beim Zocken gegenüber meinen Kumpels, die bei Unity Media sind, zu 90% deutlich besser. Da habe ich bei UM allein über meine Bekannten schlechtere Erfahrungen gesammelt. Meine Mutter hat dem Konzern einige Zeit Geld in den Schlund geworfen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Augen auf beim Autokauf!



Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber ich wohne hier in einer Ost-Berliner Plattenbausiedlung. Und selbst hier liegen die 100 MBit/s die wir gebucht haben zu jeder Tageszeit an. 
Störungen gab es bis auf die Geschichte nach den Frequenzänderungen eigentlich auch so gut wie nie. 

Gut, einmal war das Internet weg und wie sich herausgestellt hat, hat das daran gelegen, dass wir angeblich drei Altgeräte nach dem Wechsel auf die 100.000er-Leitung nicht zurückgesendet hätten (ein 15€-Router, ein aktuelles Kabelmodem vom 32.000er-Vertrag und ein Kabelmodem welches aus Zeiten der 1.000er-Anschlüsse stammt (!)) und auf angebliche Mahnungen nicht reagiert hätten. Inklusive Mahngebühren wollten die von uns laut Aussage meiner Eltern 500€. 

Selbstverständlich hatten wir die Geräte zurückgeschickt. Die ganze Problematik trat ca. drei bis vier Monate nach dem Rücksenden auf - und nach Vorlage der Paketzettel haben sich alle Geräte urplötzlich wieder aufgefunden. Gab dann eine 100€-Gutschrift und einen neuen Vertrag zu den alten Konditionen (zwischenzeitlich hatte TeleColumbus die Preise erhöht). 

Aber: Solche Horrorgeschichten hört man immer mal wieder von allen Anbietern. Ich meine, wir waren bei TeleColumbus (ehemals blue-cable (ehemals ewt-net)) schon über 10 Jahre Kunde und nie gab es irgendwelche Probleme. Da haben wir dann eben wegen der langen problemlosen Zeit zähneknirschend darüber hinweg gesehen - zumal die einzige Alternative halt DSL mit maximal 50 MBit/s lautet, welches sogar noch geringfügig teurer ist. 



			
				INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte kürzlich auch Probleme mit UM, primär allerdings mit dem Telefon (nutze die Fritzbox, da nur 2Play 200). Von heute auf morgen fingen die Probleme an, dürfte so ungefähr der Zeitraum gewesen sein, als UM u.a. die Frequenzen bei uns umgestellt, und die Anzahl der Kanäle geändert hat.


Soweit ich mich noch erinnere, kamen bei uns die Probleme im Oktober 2014 (mehr oder weniger pünktlich zu den Herbstferien... ) und anschließend nochmal in etwa um den Neujahreszeitraum 2015 (hier haben wir uns aber erst im März aktiv drum gekümmert, da ich dann eher mein Notebook in Verdacht hatte...). Im Oktober 2014 hat TeleColumbus wohl auf die Nutzung von 16 statt 4 Downstream-Kanälen umgestellt (Problemlösung laut Eltern: Der Techniker hat wohl Änderungen an den Empfangseinstellungen des Kabelrouters vorgenommen).

Im Januar wurden nochmal Frequenzänderungen vorgenommen (erster Besuch: Hat nix geändert. Nur die Leitungen vermessen und keine Auffälligkeiten festgestellt. Zweiter Besuch: Techniker hat die Dose getauscht -> Problem trat nach fünf Minuten wieder auf. Dritter Besuch: Techniker malt schon schwarz, die Leitung im Haus könnte zu alt sein, zieht zufällig das Kabel vom Fernseher raus und alles funktioniert wieder -> Lösung war wiegesagt ein neues Kabel, welches besser geschirmt war.). Der Anschluss war wohl umso stärker gestört (das ging von vollem Downloadspeed und miesem Ping bis Downloadspeed unter 1 MBit/s und einem extrem hohen Ping, also einer Unbenutzbarkeit des Anschlusses. Paketverlust gab es immer, je nach Tageszeit bis über 40%...), je stärker das LTE-Netz ausgelastet war. Generell gab es mal mehr, mal weniger starke Bildfehler beim HD-Fernsehen. 

Gerade wenn sowas auftritt, würde ich im Zweifelsfall auch die Kabel tauschen, auch wenn es laut robbe auch tatsächlich an der Dose des Nachbarn liegen könnte - es erzeugt das gleiche Fehlerbild. Das wären wirklich keine Investitionen von 20€ - und ein Versuch ist es allemal wert, bevor man den Anbieter, Nachbarn und den Vermieter terrorisiert.


----------



## Verak (20. Januar 2017)

Bin seit 2006 bei Unitymedia als diese noch iesy.Hessen hießen mit anfangs einer 6mbit Leitung. Mittlerweile habe ich seit 3 Jahren oder sogar länger eine 100mbit Leitung mit einer upgrade Möglichkeit auf 400mbit. Von neun Mietern im Haus haben mittlerweile 5 ebenso einen Anschluss bei UM und trotz alledem kommen bei mir immer konstant 100mbit an, egal zu welcher Zeit. Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren, Ausfälle kamen in den 11 Jahren vielleicht 3-4 mal vor, das hatte ich bei der Telekom zuvor aber genauso gehabt.


----------



## robbe (20. Januar 2017)

Wie schon gesagt, es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, ob man in einem kleinen oder großem Haus  Wohnt, da sich in einem Segment durchschnittlich 500-1000 aktive Internetkunden befinden. Dabei ist es auch völlig egal, ob sich diese auf 1000 Einfamilienhäuser oder 50 Mehrfamilienhäuser aufteilen.

Das mit den Überlastungen in Ballungsgebieten kann man genauso wenig verallgemeinern. In Städten sind die Segmente entsprechende klein geahlten (meist nur wenige Straßenzüge), während sich auf dem Ländlichen Gebiet gern mal mehrere Dörfer oder kleine Städte in einem Segment befinden.
Erinnere mich noch, das hier in der Nähe mal ein Segment für sehr lange Zeit von 18-22 Uhr zu 100% ausgelastet war, und das mitten in der Pampa, einfach weil es mehrere Quadtratkilometer abdeckte.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Januar 2017)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Heute läuft es mal wieder, und wie gesagt gibt es keine Drosselung oder Einbrüche bei der Geschwindigkeit. Die hatte ich eigentlich auch noch nie, es kann also entweder nur ein Kurzschluss sein, oder Unitymedia hat wirklich Probleme.
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5981355874.png



Das sind zuckersüße Werte. Aber: Was zahlst du monatlich mindestens für diesen Luxus?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (20. Januar 2017)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Das sind zuckersüße Werte. Aber: Was zahlst du monatlich mindestens für diesen Luxus?



80€ aber der Preis ist auch nicht nur für´s Internet. HD Sender (87 oder so) + Festnetz + Handyvertrag. Ich habe damals alleine 40€ bei Vodafone nur für den Handyvertrag bezahlt  80€ hört sich zwar viel an aber für die gebotenen Sachen, von den derzeitigen Störungen mal abgesehen, finde ich den Preis absolut in Ordnung


----------



## Verak (20. Januar 2017)

Bin mal so frei zu antworten. Ohne alles, sprich nur Internet gibt es ab 65€ Internet MAX 400 - Internet-Tarif - Unitymedia

*edit*
ok Wolf war schneller^^


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Januar 2017)

Und TeleColumbus würde für die 400 MBit/s, sofern verfügbar, ab dem 7. Monat 95€ verlangen. 
Seit die keine reinen Internettarife mehr anbieten, sind die extrem teuer geworden...

Ich beneide euch.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (21. Januar 2017)

Puh, 80€ im Schnitt pro Monat? Für rund 10 Euro mehr kann man sich als Gewerbetreibender hier im Ruhrgebiet ne S-DSL 100 Mbit Glasfaser buchen 

Aber 960€ im Jahr allein fürs Internet/Telefon als Privatmensch? Hab*n Igel nicht nur im Avatar, sondern auch in der Tasche ^^


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Januar 2017)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Puh, 80€ im Schnitt pro Monat? Für rund 10 Euro mehr kann man sich als Gewerbetreibender hier im Ruhrgebiet ne S-DSL 100 Mbit Glasfaser buchen
> 
> Aber 960€ im Jahr allein fürs Internet/Telefon als Privatmensch? Hab*n Igel nicht nur im Avatar, sondern auch in der Tasche ^^



Plus Fernsehen (234 TV-Sender (davon 72 in HD) + Maxdome Paket. 80€ hört sich viel an, aber für die gebotene Leistung angemessen. Und mit 35 MB/s was bei Steam runterzuladen ist schon was feines  Da hat man mal locker in 2 Minuten knapp 5 GB runtergeladen. Theoretisch müssten es bei 400Mbit natürlich 50 MB/s sein, aber bei Steam schafft der irgendwie nur 35 MB/S.


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. Januar 2017)

Moinsen, das hört sich ja nicht so toll an bei euch. Ich habe allerdings keine nennenswerten Probleme mit Unitymedia. Bin nun auch etwa 4 Jahre Kunde bei denen, in zwei verschiedenen Wohnungen. Und hatte in den Jahren vielleicht 10 Ausfälle. Die Hälfte davon durch einen nicht funktionierenden DNS-Server. Seit ich auf den Google-DNS gewechselt bin, habe ich gefühlt gar keine Ausfälle mehr. Und wenn doch mal, dann meistens nur so ne Stunde oder zwei und dann läuft wieder alles. 

Ich zahle derzeit für mein 3Play Premium 200 (davon kommen im Schnitt 216 MBit an) 49,99€ (ab 2017 52,99) + Kabelanschlussgebühren. Habe allerdings auch nur das "Highlights"-PayTV-Paket und auch kein Maxdome. Brauche aber auch nicht mehr. 400 Mbit wären bei mir auch verfügbar, aber dann müsste ich 79,99€ + Kabelanschlussgebühren zahlen, was dann insgesamt ~ 100€ im Monat wären. Das fand ich ein wenig happig. Außerdem spielt es dann letztlich auch keine große Rolle mehr, ob man nun mit 26 MB/s bei Steam zieht oder mit 50 MB/s (vorrausgesetzt man erreicht überhaupt soviel via Steam^^). Einzig die 20 MBit Upload, statt 10 MBit, wären nice2have. 

Schade eigentlich das es kein 2Play Premium 200 ohne Festnetzanschluss gibt. Brauche ich nämlich nicht und zahle für einen Telefonanschluss, an dem gar kein Telefon hängt!


----------



## der_yappi (24. Januar 2017)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Einzig die 20 MBit Upload, statt 10 MBit, wären nice2have.



Müsste doch beim 200er Tarif optional zubuchbar sein
https://www.unitymedia.de/privatkunden/kombipakete/3play-kombipakete/3play-premium-200/optionen/
Optionen - Internet-Optionen - Upload-Booster // 5€ pro Monat

Bei meinem 120Mbit reinen Internet Tarif geht da leider nicht.


Bin seit Ende 2011 bei KabelBW / UnityMedia
Zuerst mit dem 32 Mbit Tarif + Telefon (wg FritzBox) und jetzt seit knapp zwei Wochen bei den o.g. 120MBit Internet mit eigener Fritzbox.
Meinen Tarif haben die auf einen solchen Preis angehoben (30€ / Monat) dass ich gleich auf was schnelleres gewechselt bin.
Hatte die ganzen Jahre über keine Probleme.
Nur an der Hotline trifft man als auf ziemlich komische Leute. Legen mitten im Gespräch auf 
Ist aber bei der Telekom und bei Congstar das selbe Problem...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. Januar 2017)

Mittlerweile läuft mein Internet seit 6 Tagen ohne jegliche Vorkommnisse. Mit dem Techniker hat das aber nichts zu tun, da der meines Wissens noch nicht in der Wohnung unter mir war. Das stützt meine Vermutung das die Probleme von Unitymedia kamen, und nichts mit der Hausverkabelung zu tun haben. 
Ich hoffe doch sehr das der Anschluss jetzt stabil bleibt. Ich muss gestehen das ich seit knapp 10 Jahren bei Unitymedia (früher ISH) bin, und ich noch nie irgendwelche Probleme hatte. Die massiven Totalausfälle habe ich erst seit Ende November, es scheint als hat/hatte Unitymedia in der Zeit von Ende November bis Mitte Januar massive Probleme.
Naja wie gesagt ich hoffe die Probleme haben nun ein Ende, aber ich bin wieder zuversichtlich. Das der Anschluss seit 6 Tagen stabil ist, hatte ich schon seit die Probleme anfingen nicht mehr.


----------



## robbe (25. Januar 2017)

Das einzige wo so ein (vermutlicher) Kurzschluss im Signal sonst noch herkommen kann, ist von der Straße. In dem Fall hätte der Techniker das Problem im Keller lokalisiert und eine Straßenstörung gemeldet, die dann innerhalb von ein paar Tagen behoben wird. Aber warum sollte er dann behaupten, die Störung käme aus dem Haus? Bringt ihm doch nichts.
Wenn da jetzt also tatsächlich nichts weiter gemacht wurde, würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen, das es jetzt dauerhaft läuft.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht waren die ja auch in der Wohnung unter mir, und haben mir nur nichts gesagt. Keine Ahnung, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das bei Unitymedia z.Z. alles ein wenig chaotisch abläuft. Ich habe gehört das die nach der Übernahme von KabelBW Probleme haben die Kunden ins Unitymedia Netz zu integrieren. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt. Schon merkwürdig die ganze Geschichte.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Januar 2017)

Hab jetzt grade von 150 auf 200 mbit/s umstellen lassen aber Probleme hatte ich in den letzten Jahren quasi keine. Letztes Jahr war mal Internet/Telefon/TV für ca. 4 Stunden weg. Das war es aber auch schon.

Ich hab allerdings hier im Haus auch keine Kosten eingespaart beim Kabelnetz und alles Tip Top gemacht. Die Fritzbox ist zur maximalen Stabilität direkt neben dem Verstärker, der wiederrum direkt neben dem Anschluss im Keller ist. Alle Dosen, die keinen Rückkanal brauchen, laufen über einen Rückkanalfilter. Fritzbox und Recorder hängen direkt am Switch hinter dem Verstärker mit jeweils einer Enddose.

Im Mietshaus kann man das ja leider nicht so top machen, da muss man das gammelige Hausnetz nehmen.  Da kann es durchaus zu Störungen kommen.


----------



## Captain_Pizza (25. Januar 2017)

Frisch aus der Tagespresse:  Neuss: Netzprobleme bei Unitymedia

Es gibt sehr wohl noch überlastete Abschnitte (beim Cable-Internet). Die Behebung der Probleme kann dann noch Jahre dauern.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. Januar 2017)

Oh Neuss also, das liegt nur 6 km von meinem Ort entfernt. Ich kenne auch den Stadtteil Allerheiligen, ich habe in der Nähe mal gearbeitet bis wir mit der Firma umgezogen sind. Der Artikel ist zumindest schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt, bei mir ist das Internet aber weiterhin stabil. Nur das Festnetztelefon zickt ab und zu rum, aber das brauche ich auch nicht zwingend, wofür gibt es Smartphones


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Januar 2017)

Muahaha gestern von 150 MBit/s auf 200 MBit/s umgestellt ohne Probleme. Ansich war der 4.2. zur Umschaltung angedacht, ich hab aber einfach die Konfig per Hand rübergeschoben und läuft. 

Mir tuen die Leute echt leid, die bei Unitymedia die Telefonkomfort Option nicht nehmen und ihr Internet über dieses Horizon Mopped haben. Schlimmer gehts glaub ich kaum. Dagegen ist die Fritzbox echt ein Traumrouter. Die Einstellungen am Horizion Moffah beschränken sich ja mehr oder weniger auf/aus und das wars. Ist gestern innerhalb von 5 Stunden schon 4 Mal abgekackt, so viel hat die alte Fritzbox in den ganzen Jahren nicht geschafft.  Bis jetzt kann ich mich über die 6490 nicht beklagen, außer das die halt ganz gut von UM beschnitten wurde. Speed ist top und zu jeder Zeit stabil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tandel (28. Januar 2017)

Ich habe meinen Anschluss auf 2Play 120 Mbit umstellen lassen und behalte einfach das alte Cisco Modem + eigener Router, das seit Jahren tadellos funktioniert. Für 25€ pro Monat kann man da echt nicht meckern.
Telefon stöpsel ich aber keines mehr an. Ok, der Upload könnte besser sein, aber für ein paar Fotos und eine kleine Dropbox reicht es.


----------



## MfDoom (3. Februar 2017)

Bin ich der Einzige der vor drei Wochen eine Gebührenerhöhung um 2,97€ erhalten hat? Nachdem sie Monatelang versucht haben mir telefonisch und per Postwerbung Pakete aufzuschwätzen kam nun die Erhöhung, aufgrund erhöhter Kosten für Netzausbau.
Das Sonderkündigungsrecht habe ich nun genutzt, die Telekom weiss anscheinend bescheid und hat gerade attraktive Angebote parat.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (3. Februar 2017)

Von der Erhöhung habe ich schon gehört, aber bei uns war bis jetzt nichts im Briefkasten. Bei mir hat sich die Lage übrigens wieder normalisiert, alles läuft seit knapp 3 Wochen ohne jegliche Störung.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Februar 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der vor drei Wochen eine Gebührenerhöhung um 2,97€ erhalten hat? Nachdem sie Monatelang versucht haben mir telefonisch und per Postwerbung Pakete aufzuschwätzen kam nun die Erhöhung, aufgrund erhöhter Kosten für Netzausbau.
> Das Sonderkündigungsrecht habe ich nun genutzt, die Telekom weiss anscheinend bescheid und hat gerade attraktive Angebote parat.


Gab es irgendwelche sonstigsten Probleme mit UM? Oder wieso wechselt man wegen doch schon eher lächerlichen 2,97€ zur langsameren Telekom?


----------



## mayo (3. Februar 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> Unitymedia ist und war schon immer ein Verbrecher Laden mmn. Das sind die letzten Abzocker, ich bin bei der Telekom ist zwar jetzt nicht gerade günstig dafür habe ich kaum Probleme mit Störungen und falls es doch mal zu einer Störung kommt ist dieses Problem innerhalb eines Tages behoben.




So ein Blödsinn. Ich bin bereits seit, mehr als 8 Jahren UM Kunde.  Das 200er Paket funzt tadellos.   Die Leitungen im Haus sind mittlerweile über 35 Jahre alt.  
Die einzigen Ausfälle und Probleme resultieren bei uns nur aus der Verbindung mit der alten fritzbox. Seit Horizon ist es besser.


----------



## RyzA (3. Februar 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> Unitymedia ist und war schon immer ein Verbrecher Laden mmn. Das sind die letzten Abzocker, ich bin bei der Telekom ist zwar jetzt nicht gerade günstig dafür habe ich kaum Probleme mit Störungen und falls es doch mal zu einer Störung kommt ist dieses Problem innerhalb eines Tages behoben.


So unterschiedlich sind die eigenen Erfahrungen. Wir sind seit 9 Jahren Kunde bei Unitymedia und haben selten eine Störung. Wenn mal eine Auftritt wird das relativ schnell behoben.
Ich hatte umgekehrt früher Probleme bei der Telekom/T-Online.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2017)

Ich habe zur Zeit etwa einmal die Woche Störungen, meist aber nur 2 Minuten, dann geht es wieder. Kündigen wollte ich aber schon länger, wegen den Drückerpraktiken die dort an den Tag gelegt werden. Wie z.B. diese abgespeckte Horizon-Box die sie einem aufdrängen, keine Vorteile für den Kunden aber so tun als ob.
Ich hatte schon bei Abschluss des Vertrages Ärger weil Sachen dazugebucht worden sind die ich nicht wollte. Wenn man mit dem Kundenservice zu tun haben muss, ist es russisch roulette ob der UM-Mitarbeiter Bock hat oder nicht, einem zu helfen.

Der Threadtitel stimmt zwar nicht so ganz, meiner Meinung nach sind sie den Bach schon runter und es kann jetzt eigentlich nur wieder Bergauf gehen, zumindest beim Telefonsupport merkt man schon etwas  Der Witz ist, statt einer Bestätigung für die Kündigung bekam ich eine Auftragsbestätigung, für Nichts. Da steht nur "Auftragsbestätigung" und das ich 14 Tage Widerruf habe den Auftrag von Nichts zu widerrufen. Nach 12 Minuten Warteschleife hat das ein freundlicher Bearbeiter anscheinend behoben, da kann man nur beten das es geklappt hat.


----------



## tandel (5. Februar 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der vor drei Wochen eine Gebührenerhöhung um 2,97€ erhalten hat? Nachdem sie Monatelang versucht haben mir telefonisch und per Postwerbung Pakete aufzuschwätzen kam nun die Erhöhung, aufgrund erhöhter Kosten für Netzausbau.
> Das Sonderkündigungsrecht habe ich nun genutzt, die Telekom weiss anscheinend bescheid und hat gerade attraktive Angebote parat.



Ne, aus dem Grund habe ich mir ja das 120 Mbit für 25€ geholt. Ist zwar eine Vertragsverlängerung und ich muss nach 1,5 Jahren kündigen, aber die Telekom kann da imho nicht mithalten.


----------



## MfDoom (6. Februar 2017)

Na dann ist ja alles super gelaufen für dich und UM


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. Februar 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der vor drei Wochen eine Gebührenerhöhung um 2,97€ erhalten hat? Nachdem sie Monatelang versucht haben mir telefonisch und per Postwerbung Pakete aufzuschwätzen kam nun die Erhöhung, aufgrund erhöhter Kosten für Netzausbau.
> Das Sonderkündigungsrecht habe ich nun genutzt, die Telekom weiss anscheinend bescheid und hat gerade attraktive Angebote parat.





tandel schrieb:


> Ne, aus dem Grund habe ich mir ja das 120 Mbit für  25€ geholt. Ist zwar eine Vertragsverlängerung und ich muss nach 1,5  Jahren kündigen, aber die Telekom kann da imho nicht mithalten.


Joa...ich sollte für mein *3Play Premium 200 *künftig auch 52,99€, statt 49,99€ zahlen, ohne das irgendwelche Leistungen dazugekommen wären. Wäre für mich jetzt kein Grund gewesen zu kündigen, da die Alternative schrottiges Internet via VDSL gewesen wäre, geärgert habe ich mich trotzdem! Paar Tage später kam mein Kollege auf mich zu und fragte mich, ob ich schon das neue Angebot von Unitymedia gesehen habe!? Ich erstmal die Unitymediaseite gecheckt und gesehen, dass es für 54,99€ nen neuen Tarif namens *3Play Fly 400* gibt. "Hmm...400 Mbit + Maxdome...für 2€ mehr im Monat?" Also bei Unitymedia angerufen und meinen Vertrag auf den neuen Tarif gewechselt. Gestern kam der neue Horizon Rekorder V2 an, erstmal alles neu verkabelt, stundenlang in der Einrichtung festgehangen "Bitte warten..." , dann irgendwann lief das Teil. Internet ging zum Glück schon während der Einrichtung, darum war es nicht ganz so langweilig.  Heute morgen dann mal nen Speedtest  gemacht und gefreut, das ich sogar 20 Mbit Upload habe, obwohl in den Vertragsdetails stand, dass nur 10 Mbit Upload enthalten sind. Also heute Abend erstmal die OBS (Open Broadcaster Studio) Settings hochballern und'n Teststream von BF1 in 1080p60 via Youtube laufen lassen.


----------



## mayo (10. Februar 2017)

Jo, find ich auch nicht schlecht... für eine Test über WLAN :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbe (11. Februar 2017)

DAS ist nicht schlecht über Wlan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bennySB (14. Februar 2017)

Also persönlich sind meine Frau und ich seit Oktober 2015 bei Unitiymedia. 
Wir sind damals von Bayern nach Baden-Württemberg gezogen und mussten somit unseren Vodafone Vertrag kündigen. Bedingt durch die allgemein gültigen Kündigungsbedingungen aus dem Telekommunikationsgesetz mussten wir weitere drei Monate nach Umzug weiter zahlen.

Nun war Unitiymedia so kulant und hat uns für diesen Zeitraum die Grundgebühr erlassen. 

Nun zur Technik:
Wir haben einen 3play 200 Vertrag und bisher erst einmal ein technisches Problem gehabt. Hier war dann am nächsten Tag sofort ein Techniker da, hat ein paar Feinjustierungen am Verstärker durchgeführt und seitdem absolut Problemlos. 
Einziges Manko aktuell: Die Aufnahmen auf der Horizon Box haben einige hänger aktuell, könnte sein das sich hier die Festplatte langsam verabschiedet. 


Ansonsten sind wir mehr als zufrieden mit Unitiymedia.


----------



## mayo (15. Februar 2017)

Wir haben bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit UM. gemacht. Selbst die Onlinehilfe im Chat war super.  [emoji106] Was bei uns in der Gegend wirklich schlecht ist, ist der Support in den vorhandenen UM-Shops.  Da haben die Mitarbeiter wirklich kaum Interesse dem Kunden zu helfen.  

Achso, langsam stabilisierst sich unsere Leitung  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. Februar 2017)

Seit 2 Tagen habe ich wieder sporadische Totalausfälle, hoffentlich geht das jetzt nicht schon wieder los


----------



## bennySB (23. Februar 2017)

Was mir damals bei Kabel Deutschland schon geholfen hat ist im Router als zweiten DNS Server einen von Google zu nehmen und so habe ich es für Unitiymedia auch gleich vorsorgehalber wegen gemacht.


----------



## D4rkResistance (9. März 2017)

bennySB schrieb:


> Was mir damals bei Kabel Deutschland schon geholfen hat ist im Router als zweiten DNS Server einen von Google zu nehmen und so habe ich es für Unitiymedia auch gleich vorsorgehalber wegen gemacht.


Ja, das war auch das erste was ich bei mir gemacht habe! Hatte mit Unitymedia bestimmt im ersten halben Vertragsjahr 6 Internetausfälle über mehrere Stunden. Dann den Unitymedia-DNS-Server aufn Google-DNS-Server gewechselt und seit dem 4 Jahre Ruhe! Klar...hin und wieder hat man trotzdem mal Ausfälle, aber in den nachfolgenden 4 Jahren, in denen ich jetzt Kunde bin, vielleicht *insgesamt *6 mal!


----------



## bennySB (9. März 2017)

Das ist aber leider ein generelles Problem bei den Kabel Anbietern. 
Sobald es voll auf der Leitung wird kommt es dazu und da hilft sowas einfach ungemein.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. März 2017)

Wo stelle ich das ein ? In der Horizon Box/Modem (so ein all in one Mist), oder an meinem angeklemmten Router ? Wenn ich das im Router mache, wird es nicht viel bringen wenn die ganze Leitung abkackt. Der DNS Server ist zumindest bei mir ja nicht das Problem, sondern eher der spontane Signalabfall.


----------



## bennySB (14. März 2017)

Wenn dein Signal nachweislich Ausfälle aufweist, dann bringen dir Einstellungen im DNS auch nichts. 
Aber grundsätzlich werden die Einstellungen in der Horizon Box über die Weboberfläche vorgenommen und dein nachgeschalteter Router bezieht sich dies dann von Horizon (je nach Einstellung von Router). 

Zu deinem Signalausfällen:
Hier sollte dann mal der Verstärker, die Verkabelung (Antenne und Schutzerde) und natürlich das Eingangssignal von Unitiymedia Hausseitig geprüft werden.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (14. März 2017)

bennySB schrieb:


> Zu deinem Signalausfällen:
> Hier sollte dann mal der Verstärker, die Verkabelung (Antenne und Schutzerde) und natürlich das Eingangssignal von Unitiymedia Hausseitig geprüft werden.



Techniker hatte ich schon 2 mal da, hat aber nur kurzzeitig eine Verbesserung gebracht. Jahrelang hatte ich nicht einen einzigen Ausfall, mittlerweile ist das schon fast Standard geworden. Von technischer Seite (Haus, Verkabelung, Verstärker) soll alles in Ordnung sein. Ich denke mal das es an Unitymedia selber liegt, da das Signal immer fast komplett wegbricht. Meistens immer um dieselbe Zeit, da kannst du dir Uhr nach stellen. Also wird es wohl kaum ein technisches Problem unsererseits sein.


----------



## bennySB (15. März 2017)

Dann wird der Verteiler an dem du hängst überlastet sein. Vermutlich passiert es immer so ab 19/20 Uhr? Dann wenn halt die meisten die Leitungen nutzen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (15. März 2017)

Genau das ist auch meine Vermutung, seitens Unitymedia wird aber nichts dagegen unternommen. Wenn das so weitergeht werde ich Konsequenzen daraus ziehen, weil so geht das nicht weiter.


----------



## robbe (15. März 2017)

Bei einer Überlastung hat man keine Ausfälle, sondern höchstens Geschwindigkeitseinbußen.


----------



## denrusl (16. März 2017)

Wenn du wie ich, eine 100k Leitung hattest und aufgrund der hohen Auslastung ( Packetverlust, einbruch von Down-Upload) zwischen 18:30-00:30 nichtmal Ruckelfrei Youtube Videos auf 240p schauen kannst nenne ich das einen Ausfall 

Hab wieder auf DSL zurückgerüstet und kam aus dem Vertrag ohne weiteres raus da sie diesen nicht erfüllt haben.

Nach mehreren netten Gesprächen mit der Hotline habe ich in meinem Fall erfahren das man schon seit über 6 Monaten mit der T-Com wegen dem Ausbau verhandelte um nicht in diese Probleme zu rutschen. Scheinbar verzögern diese die Ausbauarbeiten und da mein Nachbar mit T-Com keinerlei Probleme hat wird hier wohl versucht Leute ab zu graben... jedoch kann man sich nicht sicher sein wieviel wirklich BLA BLA ist da wir ja wissen wie Scheu alle Firmen mit Ihren ausgaben sind. Vorallem wenn Sie das Grundpacket (das Deutsche Netz) geschenkt bekommen haben.


----------



## TheMan2017 (16. März 2017)

Ich habe mich letztes Jahr auch von Unitmedia getrennt, bin jetzt bei 1&1 und da wesentlich zufriedener.


----------



## bennySB (16. März 2017)

Es ist halt wie überall:
Lebt man in einer Region wo das eine schlecht verfügbar ist und das andere super verfügbar, ist man natürlich mit dem schlecht verfügbaren unzufrieden und merkt mach einem Wechsel wie toll es doch ist. 

Ich z.b. bin damals von 1&1 völlig unzufrieden weg gegangen und will auch vermeiden dort zurück zu gehen.


----------



## Fadinaway (16. März 2017)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Unitymedia sind, jeder weiß wie mies das Horizon W-Lan ist, ich leide auch darunter. Da ich hier in der Mietwohnung keine Schlitze stemmen und CAT verlegen kann / will bleibt nur W oder D-Lan. Letzteres habe ich mit sehr beschissenen Datenraten in Betrieb und würde gerne nochmal einen Anlauf in Sachen W-Lan Router und Stick versuchen.

Hat jemand das Horizon W-Lan Problem mit einem Repeater, Router im Bridge Modus schon lösen können oder kann mir einen anderweitigen Tipp geben? Gerne auch mit Geräteempfehlung. Ich möchte nicht mehr als 90€ für einen Router ausgeben.

Grüße


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. März 2017)

Fadinaway schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema Unitymedia sind, jeder weiß wie mies das Horizon W-Lan ist, ich leide auch darunter. Da ich hier in der Mietwohnung keine Schlitze stemmen und CAT verlegen kann / will bleibt nur W oder D-Lan. Letzteres habe ich mit sehr beschissenen Datenraten in Betrieb und würde gerne nochmal einen Anlauf in Sachen W-Lan Router und Stick versuchen.
> 
> Hat jemand das Horizon W-Lan Problem mit einem Repeater, Router im Bridge Modus schon lösen können oder kann mir einen anderweitigen Tipp geben? Gerne auch mit Geräteempfehlung. Ich möchte nicht mehr als 90€ für einen Router ausgeben.
> 
> Grüße



Man kann relativ problemlos einen Router an die Horizon Box klemmen, mache ich schon selber seit langer Zeit so. Wie du schon sagtest ist das WLan der Box mehr als mies und nicht brauchbar. Ich habe einen Asus Router und absolut keine Probleme Asus RT-N56U N600 Black Diamond Dual-Band WLAN Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Mit Sicherheit gibt es da noch bessere aber ich bin da nicht so der Spezi was das betrifft.


----------



## frozenvein (17. März 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Bei einer Überlastung hat man keine Ausfälle, sondern höchstens Geschwindigkeitseinbußen.



Lieber Robbe, ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber bei einer Überlastung hat man auch öfters Ausfälle.
Es ist doch so dass der Datenstrom sich irgendwo teilt, d.h. die Ressourcen werden verteilt, Bsp.: unser Anschluss läuft über mindestens 4 Keller.
Vor allem am WE habe ich dadurch des öfteren ganze Ausfälle und Verbindungsprobleme (unser Anschluss ist soweit ich weis der letzte in der Reihe).
Von den 50k, für die ich bezahle, kommen im Optimalfall reale 25k bei uns an. 
Das Ganze ist dann auch noch so instabil, dass sobald wir z.B. einen Stream anmachen (YT, Netflix, etc...) es uns manchmal direkt komplett raushaut.
Dazu kommen noch massive Pingschwankungen (Nachts so wie jetzt hab ich nen guten 30er Ping, aber Tagsüber mindestens nen 40er mit ausschlägen bis zu 150ms und Abbrüchen)

Du als Techniker kennst das so vlt nicht, aber ich versichere dir, das macht keinen Spaß.
Ich hatte in den 4 Jahren bei meinem Anbieter vorneweg schon 5 verschiedene Techniker im Haus und jeder von denen war schon mehrfach da.
Jeder sagt was anderes... Es werden für mich immer nur Standardsachen gemacht:
Kurz mal die Leitung gemessen, die Dose checken, den Router checken (ich weis auch nicht wie oft ich den schon getauscht habe bzw. neu eingerichtet habe).
Meistens hieß es der Router sei Schuld, 2 mal wurde die Dose getauscht und 3 mal musste ich die Straße runter damit der Verteiler in dem 4ten Haus vor unserem gecheckt wurde.
ALLES ohne Erfolg. 

Und dann seh ich auf einmal deinen Post von wegen durch Überlastung kommt es nicht zu Ausfällen...
Sry aber das ist nicht meine Erfahrung mit DSL.


----------



## bennySB (17. März 2017)

Fadinaway schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema Unitymedia sind, jeder weiß wie mies das Horizon W-Lan ist, ich leide auch darunter. Da ich hier in der Mietwohnung keine Schlitze stemmen und CAT verlegen kann / will bleibt nur W oder D-Lan. Letzteres habe ich mit sehr beschissenen Datenraten in Betrieb und würde gerne nochmal einen Anlauf in Sachen W-Lan Router und Stick versuchen.
> 
> Hat jemand das Horizon W-Lan Problem mit einem Repeater, Router im Bridge Modus schon lösen können oder kann mir einen anderweitigen Tipp geben? Gerne auch mit Geräteempfehlung. Ich möchte nicht mehr als 90€ für einen Router ausgeben.
> 
> Grüße



Verlege doch einfach ein Kabel und versteck es entweder in der Fußleiste oder platziere einen eigenen Kabelkanal nach deinen Wünschen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. März 2017)

frozenvein schrieb:


> Lieber Robbe, ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber bei einer Überlastung hat man auch öfters Ausfälle.
> Es ist doch so dass der Datenstrom sich irgendwo teilt, d.h. die Ressourcen werden verteilt, Bsp.: unser Anschluss läuft über mindestens 4 Keller.
> Vor allem am WE habe ich dadurch des öfteren ganze Ausfälle und Verbindungsprobleme (unser Anschluss ist soweit ich weis der letzte in der Reihe).
> Von den 50k, für die ich bezahle, kommen im Optimalfall reale 25k bei uns an.
> ...



Ja das ist bei mir ja leider nicht anders. Im November fingen die ganzen Probleme an, regelmäßige Totalausfälle. Manchmal geht es tagelang gut und plötzlich ist alles wieder weg, wie auch gestern Abend wieder. Ich bin schon sehr lange bei Unitymedia (Früher Ish) und hatte noch nie solche Probleme. Aber wie gesagt seit November ist das echt schlimm geworden. Techniker waren auch schon da und haben nichts gefunden, alles in Ordnung. Das glaube ich denen auch, denn wenn alles läuft dann so wie es soll. In der Horizon Box unter Optionen -> Diagnose kann man gut sehen das die Signalstärke dann total im Keller ist. Signalqualität ist durchgehend auf maximum, nur die Signalstärke schwankt sehr stark bis sie irgendwann so schwach ist das es zu den Ausfällen kommt. Das Problem liegt doch auf der Hand, es kommt von außen also von Unitymedia selber. 

Schaut mal auf die Webseite alle-störungen da gibt es jede Menge Leute mit den selben Problemen Unitymedia Storung? Aktuelle Storungen und Probleme |Alle Storungen
Es ist also sehr offensichtlich das Unitymedia arge Probleme hat das Netz stabil zu halten, was die Ausfälle erklärt.


----------



## robbe (17. März 2017)

frozenvein schrieb:


> Lieber Robbe, ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber bei einer Überlastung hat man auch öfters Ausfälle.
> Es ist doch so dass der Datenstrom sich irgendwo teilt, d.h. die Ressourcen werden verteilt, Bsp.: unser Anschluss läuft über mindestens 4 Keller.
> Vor allem am WE habe ich dadurch des öfteren ganze Ausfälle und Verbindungsprobleme (unser Anschluss ist soweit ich weis der letzte in der Reihe).
> Von den 50k, für die ich bezahle, kommen im Optimalfall reale 25k bei uns an.
> ...


Wenn bei dir tatsächlich im Optimalfall (also Uhrzeitunabhäbgig?) Nur 25Mbit ankommen, hat das sicher nichts mit einer überlastung des Nodes zu tun. Mir ist noch nie ein Node untergekommen, der 24/7 so stark ausgelastet ist. Im Grunde geht das auch nicht, da nunmal Vormittags kaum Leute online sind. Hier wird also eher ein Grundlegendes Problem in deiner Anlage oder möglicherweise auch am Node (die Dinger können auch ohne Überlast gestört sein) vorliegen.

Und bezüglich dem Aufbau deiner Anlage hast du einen Denkfehler. Das ist eine Linienanlage und gibt es auch in weit größerer Form (über 100 Häuser an einem Anschluss). Es spielt hier überhaupt keine Rolle an welcher Stelle der Anlage man sich befindet. Bei Kabel werden alle Modeme gleich behandelt. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich das auf technischer Seite alles rund läuft. Sprich das die Anlage sauber aufgebaut ist und zu jederzeit bei allen Teilnehmern ein starkes und qualitativ gutes Signal ankommt. Das ist leider grade in älteren und großen Linienanlage oft nicht der Fall.
Also nochmal, die Bandbreite des Nodes wird unter allen Teilnehmern gleichmäßig aufgeteilt, völlig unabhängig davon wo sich der Teilnhemer befindet. Und bei absolut dauerhaft zu wenig Speed, halte ich eine Überlastung für ausgeschlossen. 
Wenn du willst kannst du mir deinen ungefähren Stadort mitteilen, dann kann ich mir den Node mal anschauen.


----------



## frozenvein (17. März 2017)

robbe schrieb:


> Wenn bei dir tatsächlich im Optimalfall (also Uhrzeitunabhäbgig?) Nur 25Mbit ankommen, hat das sicher nichts mit einer überlastung des Nodes zu tun. Mir ist noch nie ein Node untergekommen, der 24/7 so stark ausgelastet ist. Im Grunde geht das auch nicht, da nunmal Vormittags kaum Leute online sind. Hier wird also eher ein Grundlegendes Problem in deiner Anlage oder möglicherweise auch am Node (die Dinger können auch ohne Überlast gestört sein) vorliegen.
> 
> Und bezüglich dem Aufbau deiner Anlage hast du einen Denkfehler. Das ist eine Linienanlage und gibt es auch in weit größerer Form (über 100 Häuser an einem Anschluss). Es spielt hier überhaupt keine Rolle an welcher Stelle der Anlage man sich befindet. Bei Kabel werden alle Modeme gleich behandelt. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich das auf technischer Seite alles rund läuft. Sprich das die Anlage sauber aufgebaut ist und zu jederzeit bei allen Teilnehmern ein starkes und qualitativ gutes Signal ankommt. Das ist leider grade in älteren und großen Linienanlage oft nicht der Fall.
> Also nochmal, die Bandbreite des Nodes wird unter allen Teilnehmern gleichmäßig aufgeteilt, völlig unabhängig davon wo sich der Teilnhemer befindet. Und bei absolut dauerhaft zu wenig Speed, halte ich eine Überlastung für ausgeschlossen.
> Wenn du willst kannst du mir deinen ungefähren Stadort mitteilen, dann kann ich mir den Node mal anschauen.



Danke für deine Antwort, hier mal meine straße:
66787 Wadgassen-Differten
Zollhausstr.
Jedoch wurde die Leitung schon mehrfach gecheckt und am node wurden noch keine fehler gefunden (zumindest hat man mich so vertröstet).
Genauso wie man mir seit 3 jahren erzählt, dass die dsl leitungen weiter ausgebaut werden bei uns. Natürlich überall außer bei uns. Geh ich 20 meter an die nächste kreuzung liegt da für jeden 100k...


----------



## robbe (17. März 2017)

frozenvein schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort, hier mal meine straße:
> 66787 Wadgassen-Differten
> Zollhausstr.
> Jedoch wurde die Leitung schon mehrfach gecheckt und am node wurden noch  keine fehler gefunden (zumindest hat man mich so vertröstet).
> Genauso wie man mir seit 3 jahren erzählt, dass die dsl leitungen weiter  ausgebaut werden bei uns. Natürlich überall außer bei uns. Geh ich 20  meter an die nächste kreuzung liegt da für jeden 100k...



Das ist Saarland, also KD Gebiet? Da hab ich leider keine Einblicke.


----------



## Bartolas (18. März 2017)

Ich hatte auch lange Zeit Probleme mit Unitymedia und unzählige Techniker da. Letztlich hat einer den HÜP (Hausübergabepunkt) ausgewechselt und seitdem ist Ruhe habe jetzt seit 3 Jahren keine Probleme mehr mit Internet und TV.


----------



## Keoni35 (23. März 2017)

Bei mir gab es eine Störung mit Unitymedia, weil die Technik im Keller noch nicht modernisiert war. Erst als der Techniker dort war, konnte das ganze Haus mit 50 MBit/s aufwärts versorgt werden. Anschließend wurde die gebuchte Geschwindigkeit von 100 Mbit/s vom Router nicht übertragen. Erst ging ich von einer Störung aus, allerdings lag es am Router von Unitymedia. Das Modell Technicolor kann nur bis zu 50 MBit/s per WLAN übertragen, der war also nicht ausgelegt. Über das LAN kam die gewünschte Geschwindigkeit - aber wer will im WLAN auf die volle Bandbreite verzicheten. Wenn ihr also denkt, dass das Internet zu langsam ist, liegt es nicht an einer Störung sondern wahrscheinlich am Router. Ihr könnt das leicht überprüfen, wenn ihr einmal das LAN am Laptop oder PC checkt.


----------



## Hitcher82 (25. März 2017)

Bin seit 3 Wochen vom TC7200 befreit und habe auf die Connect Box gewechselt. Da liegen ja Welten zwischen...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. März 2017)

Bei mir läuft mal wieder gar nix, ich könnte echt kotzen  Naja morgen kommt mal wieder ein Techniker, wenn er es nicht hinbekommt, kann er direkt die Kündigung für Unitymedia mitnehmen. Jahrelang nie Probleme gehabt aber seit November nur noch Stress mit dem Laden.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. März 2017)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> [...] wenn er es nicht hinbekommt, kann er direkt die Kündigung für Unitymedia mitnehmen [...]



Nun, wenn es doch so einfach wäre. Wären da nicht die Kündigungsfrist & Co.  Zudem musst du, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, UM mindestens zwei Mal die Möglichkeit geben, den Mangel zu beheben, bevor die außerordentlich kündigen kannst. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass der Techniker fix den Fehler behoben bekommt und du keine Ausfälle mehr hast!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. März 2017)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Nun, wenn es doch so einfach wäre. Wären da nicht die Kündigungsfrist & Co.  Zudem musst du, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, UM mindestens zwei Mal die Möglichkeit geben, den Mangel zu beheben, bevor die außerordentlich kündigen kannst. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass der Techniker fix den Fehler behoben bekommt und du keine Ausfälle mehr hast!



Danke, das hoffe ich auch  Soweit ich aber weiß hat man Sonderkündigungsrecht, wenn man 7 Tage im Jahr kein Internet hatte.
Die habe ich schon locker erreicht, dank Router wird ja alles schön protokolliert  Alleine dieses WE hatte ich vielleicht gerade mal 10 Minuten Internet, echt lächerlich das ganze.


----------

